# Gouldians finches



## jonathon (Oct 5, 2009)

Right, so I have 6 pairs of gouldian finches in my aviary which has a 10x10 ft outdoor flight with 5x5 ft heated shed attached heated to 18c in winter.

I'm looking too add maybe another 6 pairs would it be possible or would the already established pairs attack them.
Any help really appreciated
Thanks Jonny


----------

